# Texas Clipper I



## loganevh

ajp (class of '82) is remembering the good ole days on the Texas Clipper.


----------



## RussellL

I also remember the Texas Clipper fondly. Engineer class of 78. Also went back and sailed as licensed engineer on the summer cruises of 85 and 86.


----------

